# Making a Split



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

I am getting a new Queen today and want to make a split out of an old full hive. Should I move the old Queen into the new hive, or place the caged queen in the new hive? How far should the split be moved from the old hive once this is done? I am concerned that the bees will return to the old hive if the new hive is too close to the old. Thanks!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I was gone yesterday when you posted so you have already did the split.

When I am going to do a split I use a double screen board and put the caged queen in the top box once I make sure the old queen is not up there.
If I am making a nuc I will pull 5 frame mix of brood {3} and honey {2} put the new caged queen in and move it to one of the other out yards.

 Al


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks Al, I got it done and moved the new hive as far from the old as I could, will see how it works out.


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Checked the hive and the queen is out and doing ok, I would like to move them back closer to my other hives but I don't want the bees going back to their old home, how long do I need to wait? I am fight a lot of ants in the location they are at now.


----------



## SDiver40 (Oct 25, 2015)

General rule of thumb on moving a hive, 2ft. or 2 miles. Other wise they will migrate back to the old hive location. I would give them at least a week in the new location before moving them back to where you want them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

See terri's post about moving to prevent theift.


http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li...d-advice-moving-bee-hives-50-avoid-thief.html


If you close the bees up after they stop flying at night. Move them the next morning from 5 feet to double digit miles. open the entrance and stuff a good wad of grass in it.
The bees know that wad of grass is some thing different so will orentanate to the new location once they work thru the grass.

Also use cinnamon sprinkled on the stand and on top of the intercover. I buy it by the 5 pound jug at Gordon foods. 

 Al


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

I put borax down around the hive and on the stand as that is what I had, does cinnamon work better? I am good on how to make the move just not sure when is too soon so the workers won't drift back into the old hive. I figured two weeks and most of the old workers would have died off but I just didn't want to wait that long for a couple of reasons, mostly ants, but it is unhandy to check on where it's at.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I never tried the borax even though I was told it works. I like the cinnamon because you can put it on the intercover. The bees pretty much leave it alone too.
Two weeks should be plenty of time.

 Al


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK Thanks Al, I will give them a couple weeks. Always something to learn.


----------

